
ZoomInfo surges 100% on its first day of trading - samizdis
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/zoominfo-stock-price-first-day-trading-nasdaq-ipo-tech-market-2020-6-1029282428
======
greenyoda
ZoomInfo just spammed my work e-mail the other day, asking me to update
information about myself in their database. It took me a few seconds to figure
out that the e-mail was not from Zoom (which happens to be the
videoconferencing app I use at work).

If I first hear about a company when they spam me, I'm not impressed.

Since this article doesn't even mention what ZoomInfo does, here's the summary
from Wikipedia:

> _ZoomInfo is an American subscription-based software as a service (SaaS)
> company based in Vancouver, Washington that sells access to its database of
> information about business people and companies to sales, marketing and
> recruiting professionals._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZoomInfo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZoomInfo)

